# 3 Cách Trưng Bày Thiết Bị Vệ Sinh Đẹp Tại Showroom.



## luxtatbvs (19 Tháng năm 2021)

3 CÁCH TRƯNG BÀY THIẾT BỊ VỆ SINH HIỆU QUẢ​
Tại các điểm Showroom thiết bị vệ sinh, kệ trưng bày sản phẩm ngoài chức năng trang trí cửa hàng, kệ trưng bày sen vòi còn giúp làm nổi bật sản phẩm trong mắt khách hàng. LUXTA sẽ gợi ý cho các bạn Top 3 mẫu giá kệ trưng bày thiết bị vệ sinh đẹp, hút khách nhất hiện nay tại các showroom thiết bị vệ sinh, đảm bảo đáp ưng 3 tiêu chí: đẹp, sang trọng và phù hợp đối với mọi cửa hàng.









Showroom thiết bị vệ sinh​


Đầu tiên để trưng bày thiết bị vệ sinh bạn phải đảm bảo không gian cửa hàng của mình phải đủ rộng rãi để trưng bày sản phẩm của mình. Các bạn phải nắm rõ về sản phẩm của mình và nên chia sản phẩm ra các khu vực khác nhau. Các bạn nên sắp xếp thiết bị vệ sinh từ ngoài vào trong, từ thấp đến cao. Làm sao các sản phẩm to, cồng kềnh sẽ được đặt sâu trong cửa hàng, nhằm hạn chế sự che lấp các sản phẩm khác. Việc sắp xếp đúng cách sẽ giúp cho khách hàng có được một tầm nhìn bao quát cả cửa hàng, dễ dàng thu hút sự chú ý của khách hàng.

1/ Kiểu trưng bày sen tắm kết hợp vòi lavabo nhiều tầng 

Bằng cách tận dụng tối đa nhiều tầng không gian, mẫu giá kệ này phù hợp cho những cửa hàng phân phối đa dạng mặt hàng và muốn đưa tất cả sản phẩm của mình lên cho khách quan sát và lựa chọn.








Kệ trưng bày thiết bị vệ sinh​

Nhờ vào việc khéo léo trang trí sen tắm, sen cây phía tầng không gian bên trên, và sắp xếp 2 tầng không gian phía dưới cho việc trưng bày vòi lavabo mà showroom thiết bị vệ sinh của bạn sẽ ngăn nắp, cuốn hút người mua hơn. Đây cũng là ý tưởng cho các cửa hàng cũ, nay muốn mở rộng thêm sản phẩm nhưng không muốn thay bỏ giá kệ trưng bày thiết bị vệ sinh cũ.

2/ Kiểu bộ combo thiết bị phòng tắm hoàn chỉnh

Ngoài cách trưng bày theo danh mục sản phẩm, các bạn nên sắp xếp thành các combo trọn bộ thiết bị vệ sinh cho một phòng tắm hoàn chỉnh, nhằm kích cầu khi mua sắm của khách hàng và việc sắp xếp đó cũng giúp các bạn dễ dàng tư vấn cho khách hơn tại showroom thiết bị vệ sinh của mình. Bạn nên sắp  xếp thành các combo từ đơn giản đến cao cấp, với từng phân khúc khác nhau, hoặc cùng hãng sản xuất, như vậy sản phẩm của bạn sẽ dễ dàng được khách hàng tiếp nhận hơn. 







Hình ảnh thực tế trưng bày theo combo​

Tại sao nói, trưng bày sản phẩm thành các combo trọn bộ nhà tắm sẽ giúp tăng nhanh doanh số bán hàng. Các bạn thử tưởng tượng nhé: Khách có nhu cầu mua bồn cầu và sen vòi nhà tắm, và cửa hàng bạn có combo ưu đãi với bộ sản phẩm gồm: bồn cầu + sen tắm + vòi lavabo + chậu lavabo + phụ kiện đi kèm. Như vậy khách hàng sẽ dễ dàng lựa chọn bộ sản phẩm combo với 2 lý do chính: Một là giá cả ưu đãi hơn khi mua lẻ, hai là nhà tắm của khách sẽ đồng bộ và bắt mắt hơn. Không phải đắn đo suy nghĩ chọn kiểu lavabo nào phù hợp với bồn cầu nào!

3/ Kiểu Vòi lavabo và chậu, phụ kiện

Mẫu giá kệ này trưng bày kết hợp giữa vòi lavabo và chậu bán âm bàn lavabo. Tuỳ theo nhu cầu của chủ cửa hàng. Kiểu thiết kế này thường dành cho những mẫu chậu lavabo mới nhất, sang trọng nhất và bán chạy nhất tại showroom thiết bị vệ sinh. Với kiểu thiết kế này, còn thể hiện được sự thoáng đãng, làm nổi bật lên nét đẹp của sản phẩm trưng bày.










Đặc biệt hơn, mẫu giá kệ trên tận dụng được không gian “góc” tạo thành giá kệ 2 cạnh, sử dụng tối đa không gian mặt bằng mà cửa hàng bạn có.

Hãy lưu lại 3 mẫu thiết kế kệ trưng bày này tại showroom thiết bị vệ sinh của bạn cho đến khi bạn có được mẫu thiết kế trưng bày phù hợp nhất đối với cửa hàng của mình.

Bạn đang có nhu cầu tham khảo thiết bị vệ sinh hoặc muốn mua thiết bị vệ sinh, hãy đến ngay showroom thiết bị vệ sinh Luxta, toạ lạc tại 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P, Hoà Thạnh, Quận Tân Phú để có được những trải nghiệm trân thực nhất về các sản phẩm thiết bị vệ sinh Luxta.

=========================================

✳ SEN VÒI LUXTA

✳ Địa chỉ: Showroom Luxta 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM

✳ Địa chỉ: 188/10 Lê Văn Quới, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân

✳ Điện thoại / Zalo:

- Sale 01: 0703573639 - Mr.Khoa

- Sale 02: 0776639188 - Mr.Bảo

✳ Fanpage Facebook: senvoichinhhang


----------

